# 110 volt Microwave repairer needed (HELP!!)



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Must be a good business as the 2 firms in my area wont look at domestics :roll: now I can understand this with them at £20 up wards but mines fit into a fitted area (i would pay commercial rates if necessary)

Anyone know a firm anywhere that might help.

Whats wrong is just like a fuse gone as one minute it running next dead (it's point has power to it)


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Give CMR a call - Pete 07836 689900.

Dave

656


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

656 said:


> Give CMR a call - Pete 07836 689900.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 656


What a nice bloke and suggested i contact Sharp to start with.

If all else fails ring him again.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

RR said:


> What a nice bloke and suggested i contact Sharp to start with.
> 
> If all else fails ring him again.


Yep, thats Pete. Both Pete and John cant do enough to help you. Really top blokes that instal the Gaslow systems also.

Dave

656


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*RR* Sorry to hear of your problem. My original m/wave did exactly the same. Local guy reconned it was the door switch but after replacing it, it turned out to be the c/board. Not worth replacing + labour for checking £60. Bought new m/wave from Curry's which is also convector oven and grill for about £130 as I had to find one that was the closest fit. When I was looking, most were fine as far as height and width were concerned but were too deep. Even so, I will have to do a bit of carpentry.

Good luck

Ian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Microwave*

Hello there,

What is the problem you are having with the Micro (symptoms/fault)?

You may find a local Engineer on here.

UK Whitegoods

I do not know of any repairers in your area, though I do know a thing or two about microwaves and will be happy to help where I can. 
I am a Trade Member of UKWG, so If you don't get the answer you need I may be able to put it on the forum for you.

Trev

PM me if I do not reply to post


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Some general microwave fault finding tips.

Because of the possible leakage of microwaves from an unclosed door manufacturers have to go to extraordinary lengths to ensure the door is closed.

So there can be as many as 5 microswitches (normally 3) just concerning the door. 

1 connects power to the microwave generator when the door is closed


2 doesn't allow power to the microwave generator if the door is open


3 connects a short circuit across the mains input if power is connected to the microwave generator and the door is not closed. This is called a crowbar protection and this blows an internal fuse. I have known this blow the external fuse/trip.

each of the three micro switches is mechanically linked to the door so that for example if you open the door whilst it is going the switches one and two operate before three has a chance and therefore when three operates there is no power and so the fuse doesn't blow.

What may not be realisd is that all these actions take place before the door has left the door seal ie in the first few mm of movement.

Wear, distortion or badly made/fitted components often lead to failure.

Regards Frank


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I know I can buy probably a better one now as this ones a few year old. Trouble it it had such a lovely surround frame.

I already need a bit of carpentry around the TV where I thought I have bought a perfect fit but it slightly oversize so is unsightly.

Feel I am wrecking my pride and joy   

I will try all your suggestion and if needs must replace it.

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Waves*

No problem

A Word of Warning though If you are planning to check out the swicthes

Do not even think about operating the microwave (magnatron) with the door microswicthes bypassed and the door open.

Result if you do

Think along the lines of Radioactive Burns ! Oh and Death

Trev


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Looks like an extra 240 point and new microwave being unsightly till I can find someone who is handy constructing a new surround.

While there doing this can can tidy my TV up as well


----------

